# Weight Watchers Propoints



## Penguin_hell (May 7, 2011)

Hello, new here 
I've recently (about 2 days ago) started this Weight Watchers Propoints diet.

It seems to be going well, and it seems to be helping me control my Diabetes a little bit more than i was. 

I was just wondering if anyone else has been doing it? If they have any tips or recipies? 
Also, should i be having more Propoints that the average 29 points, because of the diabetes?

I apologise in advance if there is already a thread about this!

~Liz


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2011)

Hi Liz to my knowledge theres at least 2 others on this, Carina62 and Cazscot im sure they will be along to help you out.... Good luck


----------



## cazscot (May 7, 2011)

Penguin_hell said:


> Hello, new here
> I've recently (about 2 days ago) started this Weight Watchers Propoints diet.
> 
> It seems to be going well, and it seems to be helping me control my Diabetes a little bit more than i was.
> ...



Hi Liz, Welcome .  I have been doing weightwatchers for almost 2 years now and Propoints since they were launched last year.  I am not the best to ask at the moment as my weight has been fluctuating for the past 6 months...  But will try and help!

Do you go to a ww meeting?  Or have access to the ww website?  I have a monthly pass ?19.99 and for that I get metings and access to the website.  There are plenty of good recipies on there and there is also a community message board where we help and support each other.

As for the 29 propoints a day this is the minimum and along with the 49 weekly points and gives you a lot of flexibility, you dont get more because you are diabetic and if you had to treat a hypo say by eating jelly babies or buscuits I would propoint them.  Sorry cant be more help at the moment but need to get back on the diet wagon myself.


----------



## Sheilamidd (May 9, 2011)

*I help at WW meetings*



Penguin_hell said:


> Hello, new here
> I've recently (about 2 days ago) started this Weight Watchers Propoints diet.
> 
> It seems to be going well, and it seems to be helping me control my Diabetes a little bit more than i was.
> ...



There are no extra pro points for diabetics I am on 29 points and do use the some of the extra 49 points. Have you been given your points as 29 daily by your leader. I think that this plan is very close to the Healthy Eating plan given to me by the Nurse and also the expert patients course which I have just done. Some people divide the 49 points and just add them to their daily amount.Let me know if you need any help. I have lost weight so far.


----------



## Carina1962 (May 9, 2011)

I too am doing the propoints plan although i don't go to the meetings - i spend the money on the gym instead as i personally want the excercise more.  I have found that i am not losing much so what i will do is for the next week, use 29 points a day and try and not use the 49 and see how that helps.  I like the Propoints because the food fits into my daily lifestyle


----------

